# Eca 3x a day?



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Currently taking eca which consists of the tradition method

1 chest eze

3 caffiene 150mg *(should I change this to 200mg?)*

1 baby aspirin 75mg

Now ave upped this to twice a day and still not feeling much of a buzz, am keeping a eye on my heart rate when doing cardio

Just wondering if its safe to take 3x a day

and if so should I keep the same caffiene and aspirin dosages per serving or change them?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes fine to take x3 daily, leaving 4 hours between doses, leave proplus as x3 as there caffeine in the ChestEze!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Assuming your using proplus that is...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I use to take mine at about 7, 10 and 1. Anything later and I'd struggle to sleep.

Remember it's not about the 'buzz' it's about it's effectiveness of burning fat.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

It's powerkick with 50mg per tab

And I've got 200mg caffeine tabs on order

@ dux: a read that you might not feel it but it's still working in the background

On phone so can't quote


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, of it's good quality stuff, you cycle off it so you don't build up a resistance and have a spot in diet it definitely will work.

I used to do 5 on 2 off for a couple of weeks then take a couple of weeks off. That was personal preference though, I'm sure other users prefer different protocols.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Am going to go for 21 days on and then I should be where I want to be in terms of weight loss only got a few more pounds to shift


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks to RQ i have jumped on the chest eze band wagon and have started taking them,

1st time yest and jesus my heart was proper pounding hard, have had it once today at the same dose mentioned above, how effective is the in terms of fat loss? just looking to shift a few extra pounds i have unwantingly gained over the past month or two.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

not too sure had some t5s which had ephedra before and after 30-40 days of taking them I looked a lot flatter and abs showing

my heart seems fine it doesnt beat really fast

stick to medium paced cardio as too much and your heart will pop out lol

have you got an iphone?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> not too sure had some t5s which had ephedra before and after 30-40 days of taking them I looked a lot flatter and abs showing
> 
> my heart seems fine it doesnt beat really fast
> 
> ...


Yeah mate im on the iphone 4s

i wll do, dont wana drop dead haha


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

download an app its instant heart rate the FREE version works fine and keep an eye on it that way

when am doing cardio a dont let it get past 150-160 at the absouloute max!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Well took another lot at 8am today and my head feels on fire and i heart is beating like crazy, not to sure if this is the one for me, i might just swerve it and invest in clen, i can handle that


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

how many tabs of each are you taking a day?

a took 3 yesterday and was fine lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> Currently taking eca which consists of the tradition method
> 
> 1 chest eze
> 
> ...


The ECA stack has an active life of 2-3hours. You need to take it 3x day. Most of the studies regarding weightloss used 60mg/day ephedrine- and chest-eze is s 18.3mg. Its also pharma (novartis) so damn good ephedrine.

the ratio is 1:10:3 or 1:10:4 regarding E:C:A so 18.3:183:55 or 18.3:183:73.2

so yes, move the caffeine to 200mg, and the keep the aspirin at 75, and you're pretty damn close.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you buy Chest-eze online easily?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

This is interesting as I was also only taking it twice. May try three now and see how I get on


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> The ECA stack has an active life of 2-3hours. You need to take it 3x day. Most of the studies regarding weightloss used 60mg/day ephedrine- and chest-eze is s 18.3mg. Its also pharma (novartis) so damn good ephedrine.
> 
> the ratio is 1:10:3 or 1:10:4 regarding E:C:A so 18.3:183:55 or 18.3:183:73.2
> 
> so yes, move the caffeine to 200mg, and the keep the aspirin at 75, and you're pretty damn close.


I bumped it up to 3x yesterday

Thanks for the information sir aus :beer:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> I bumped it up to 3x yesterday
> 
> Thanks for the information sir aus :beer:


am pretty sure only you pommies can be "sirs" I'm an Aussie ( you know the poms sent our ancestors who where all convicts down under), so pretty sure i"m no sir..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> am pretty sure only you pommies can be "sirs" I'm an Aussie ( you know the poms sent our ancestors who where all convicts down under), so pretty sure i"m no sir..


in the future all refer to you as oz if thats ok with you


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

aussie aussie aussie oi oi oi!! Struth, corr, bugger, blimey!! Skin-a-croc! Fosters all round!!


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Aus what's a safe daily dose of eph? I know some guys take alot when on DNP.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Conscript said:


> aussie aussie aussie oi oi oi!! Struth, corr, bugger, blimey!! Skin-a-croc! Fosters all round!!


that good old aussie fave fosters, shame its made in Manchester and about as Australasian as the poo i just took


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

deano said:


> Aus what's a safe daily dose of eph? I know some guys take alot when on DNP.




read earlier posts


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

deano said:


> Aus what's a safe daily dose of eph? I know some guys take alot when on DNP.


safe is usually the medical suggestion- max 60mg/day.

what gets used is another story. On DNP (when i went over 1g of DNP) i was taking 120mg every 3-4 hours just to move.... was that safe? doubt it. Was 1g of DNP safe? doubt it. Would you be ok using the same amount of either? no one can tell you. Could you die? yes. Did I die? No. what does this mean? statistically nothing at all- you need 30people to do it.

As Dan Duchaine said, Most people who try "X" will be fine. Don't assume you are like most people....


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Aus: Cheers

Rq355: Can't believe you went to the effort of finding an image, bit of free time on ur hands, son?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

deano said:


> Aus: Cheers
> 
> Rq355: Can't believe you went to the effort of finding an image, bit of free time on ur hands, son?


these images are always on hand, a didnt specifically search for it so need to get all excited


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Captain-splooge said:


> that good old aussie fave fosters, shame its made in Manchester and about as Australasian as the poo i just took


I was jesting Shelia, I know where that nats p1ss is made and as the great Aus once said:

"LOL Fosters is PURE marketing, i don't think anyone in Oz has drunk Fosters since the 80s..

http://www.vb.com.au/

now THAT is the quintessential East Coast Oz beer..." x


----------

